# Meercats?



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I just read an interesting story about Meercat sales and I just wondered what your opinions were on having them as pets?

I personally don't think its fair, but I just wondered what other peoples veiws are?!


xXx


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Wigglewoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just read an interesting story about Meercat sales and I just wondered what your opinions were on having them as pets?
> 
> ...


Why is it not fair?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I think they belong in the wild or a suitable habitat as close to natural as possible and as large as possible. They are a wild animal with family systems thats where they belong imo


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I think they belong in the wild or a suitable habitat as close to natural as possible and as large as possible. They are a wild animal with family systems thats where they belong imo


So what about every other pet?? they all started in the wild why is some ok to have as pets and some not?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mee said:


> Why is it not fair?


I suppose it would be fair if the owner was very experienced with what meerkats require in the way of management & also had a sizeable chunk of nature reserve in a suitable climate to reenact their natural habitat


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mee said:


> So what about every other pet?? they all started in the wild why is some ok to have as pets and some not?


yeah mate my opinion ok feel free to express yours but I dont have to justify mine


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I suppose it would be fair if the owner was very experienced with what meerkats require in the way of management & also had a sizeable chunk of nature reserve in a suitable climate to reenact their natural habitat


So do i take it your against reptiles and all other exotics being kept as pets?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mee said:


> So what about every other pet?? they all started in the wild why is some ok to have as pets and some not?


because the animals we keep as pets are species that have been selected for their suitability as companion animals


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mee said:


> So do i take it your against reptiles and all other exotics being kept as pets?


I think reps are beautiful, but I personally do not keep them as I don't have the relevant experience/time/space/money to own them


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mee said:


> So do i take it your against reptiles and all other exotics being kept as pets?


If you actually read what both me and SS wrote we said if it had the right habitat to live in, not that they shouldnt be. In most cases they should not be cos some peeps just can not look after them the correct way. Some people prolly can and thats ok, but overall they belong in the wild.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> If you actually read what both me and SS wrote we said if it had the right habitat to live in, not that they shouldnt be. In most cases they should not be cos some peeps just can not look after them the correct way. Some people prolly can and thats ok, but overall they belong in the wild.


But most animals kept as pets are not kept in habitats even slightly similar to what they would have in the wild and never the same amount of space plus most in the wild would have little or no human contact


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mee said:


> But most animals kept as pets are not kept in habitats even slightly similar to what they would have in the wild and never the same amount of space plus most in the wild would have little or no human contact


yes very true


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yes very true


And they can still live full happy lives.Im sure you have pets so you will know they see you as their family


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I myself keep rats, I & none of the other people who keep rats now, domesticated them personally, it happened a long time ago & there have been gradual, subtle changes in subsequent generations of Rattus norvegicus in its domesticated state (I take the time to read as much literature on their behaviour as I can) that include the survival and ability to breed of individuals that are predisposed to coping with living in a domestic environment. 
That was a long sentence


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mee said:


> And they can still live full happy lives.Im sure you have pets so you will know they see you as their family


I have rats, cats and rabbits all which have been domesticated for years and all which are very happy in there current home. None of them are anywhere near there wild ancesters in behaviour or needs.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I myself keep rats, I & none of the other people who keep rats now, domesticated them personally, it happened a long time ago & there have been gradual, subtle changes in subsequent generations of Rattus norvegicus in its domesticated state (I take the time to read as much literature on their behaviour as I can) that include the survival and ability to breed of individuals that are predisposed to coping with living in a domestic environment.
> That was a long sentence


I know they and many other species have been domesticated for a long time and thrive well but my point is that they all have to start from the wild originally and take time to establish there so personally dont see why it is any different if its a mouse or a meerkat.With all of them some have to suffer in the beginning until they are "domesticated"


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I have rats, cats and rabbits all which have been domesticated for years and all which are very happy in there current home. None of them are anywhere near there wild ancesters in behaviour or needs.


I have a few different african species which really do not belong here and are only maybe as little as 1 or 2 generations off wild caught yet are still happy and make good pets.They all start off the same way


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> because the animals we keep as pets are species that have been selected for their suitability as companion animals


yep, _canis lupus familiaris_ and _felis_ have been domesticated beside humans for thousands of years resulting in what we have today.

Ive never really classed reptiles as "pets" persay as they are not domesticated and are not naturally suited to living alongside humans in a household like cats and dogs.

As for meerkats they are *wild animals* and i do not believe it is in the animals best interests to keep them as pets the way we do other animals, which should be the main priority when giving a home to any animal 

this is simply another fashion which will be picked up by people who wont think it through


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

mee said:


> I know they and many other species have been domesticated for a long time and thrive well but my point is that they all have to start from the wild originally and take time to establish there so personally dont see why it is any different if its a mouse or a meerkat.With all of them some have to suffer in the beginning until they are "domesticated"


this is true, but I do think some species are more suited to domestication than others, I think even after many generations some species will still not be what we would class as 'domesticated' & will still require specialist housing & handling. Also we are supposedly a more enlightened society now I think it would upset a lot of people if animals were deemed to suffer in the cause of new & ever more exotic pets
Gosh my brain is somewhat stuck in coursework right now


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone who truly cared about these animals would not be breeding them for the pet trade! They should only be available to people who are prepared to keep a proper group in a purpose built enclosure that is more than large enough for their needs and who is prepared to keep them out of interest rather than as pets or a money making scheme! Few people can afford the time, space or money to make that happen for Meerkats and those that can will go to a Zoo for surplus stock and not pay the huge prices demanded by pet shops! 

There are NO excuses! I do not care how much info the breeders give - they have no business selling these wild creatures to pet homes unless they are prepared to have strict critera like that I set out in my 3rd sentence. These animals should not be in a pet shop on sale - no way!

With reptiles, a suitable environment is pretty simple to replicate, with animals like Meerkats, it is not. Meerkats can also bite you down to the bone in a flash and have no inhibition about doing so. :eek6: 

Some animals are just not suitable as pets and these dorks who are buying them simply because of the Compare the Market adverts are brain dead and gormless and do not have the animals best interests at heart. I personally believe that once a few people have been savagley bitten, the 'market' for Meerkats will cease to be and rescues will have to pick up the pieces as usual.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> Anyone who truly cared about these animals would not be breeding them for the pet trade! They should only be available to people who are prepared to keep a proper group in a purpose built enclosure that is more than large enough for their needs and who is prepared to keep them out of interest rather than as pets or a money making scheme! Few people can afford the time, space or money to make that happen for Meerkats and those that can will go to a Zoo for surplus stock and not pay the huge prices demanded by pet shops!
> 
> There are NO excuses! I do not care how much info the breeders give - they have no business selling these wild creatures to pet homes unless they are prepared to have strict critera like that I set out in my 3rd sentence. These animals should not be in a pet shop on sale - no way!
> 
> ...


So is it ok then to have other exotics as pets?? or should none be allowed as pets even though they are happy as pets? But i DO agree that they should not be in pet shops but then i dont think pet shops should sell any live animals


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mee said:


> So is it ok then to have other exotics as pets?? or should none be allowed as pets even though they are happy as pets? But i DO agree that they should not be in pet shops but then i dont think pet shops should sell any live animals


I hate petshops


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I hate petshops


I believe they are the biggest cause of animal cruelty and neglect. It is just too easy for anyone to walk in and say i want it and they are given it no questions asked


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mee said:


> I believe they are the biggest cause of animal cruelty and neglect. It is just too easy for anyone to walk in and say i want it and they are given it no questions asked


yep I agree  there is only one I go to here and she opened her shop cos her hubby was sick of all the animals Lol she had. She refuses to sell to certain peeps and she wont get new "stock" in if they dont sell  She actually wont sell rattys anymore cos some peeps were coming in to replace the ones that died after short periods so she refuses now to sell them at all. All her pets are looked after and vet treated. 
The rest of em are pure evil the way they operate


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

mee said:


> So is it ok then to have other exotics as pets?? or should none be allowed as pets even though they are happy as pets? But i DO agree that they should not be in pet shops but then i dont think pet shops should sell any live animals


With a lot of the more commonly kept exotics, it is fairly simple to replicate a correct environment and obtain the proper diet for the animal.

Meerkats naturally live in packs of ten or more. They have a natural instinct to dig and need to have a very large, secure enclosure outside which allows them to do that safely. The females in particular are ferociously protective of their territories and owners often find that they are unable to have visitors because of the fact that Meerkats go ballistic if caged or shut away from everyone. They cannot be left alone so most owners find out they need to have a babysitter for them and finding one who does not mind being savagely bitten from time to time is pretty difficult.  

Anyone taking on a Meerkat without keeping several together is subjecting it to a lonely life as humans are no replacement for a Meerkats own kind. Why bother? 

Too many people are being selfish, sentimental and silly about these animals and it is time for common sense to prevail!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> With a lot of the more commonly kept exotics, it is fairly simple to replicate a correct environment and obtain the proper diet for the animal.
> 
> Meerkats naturally live in packs of ten or more. They have a natural instinct to dig and need to have a very large, secure enclosure outside which allows them to do that safely. The females in particular are ferociously protective of their territories and owners often find that they are unable to have visitors because of the fact that Meerkats go ballistic if caged or shut away from everyone. They cannot be left alone so most owners find out they need to have a babysitter for them and finding one who does not mind being savagely bitten from time to time is pretty difficult.
> 
> ...


But its the same with any animal,unless working them why does anyone have any pets? why should a meerkat be any different if others are ok?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

mee said:


> But its the same with any animal,unless working them why does anyone have any pets? why should a meerkat be any different if others are ok?


I am not repeating myself yet again as to why animals like Meerkats are not suitable as pets.  Please re-read my last two posts and inwardly digest.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> I am not repeating myself yet again as to why animals like Meerkats are not suitable as pets.  Please re-read my last two posts and inwardly digest.


burned :lol:


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Starlite said:


> burned :lol:


Not quite but i just didnt bother replying cos some people just cannot grasp certain thing lol


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

mee said:


> Not quite but i just didnt bother replying cos some people just cannot grasp certain thing lol


I know what you mean.  

<wanders off>


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it's terrible especially having them alone


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think it's terrible especially having them alone


Ahh but we live in an 'I want' society so people who buy them as single 'pets' kid themselves that they are happy and content.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Ahh but we live in an 'I want' society so people who buy them as single 'pets' kid themselves that they are happy and content.


Mmmm think nature will conclude that is ********   I wonder why they live in a unit...

Besides we have enough domesticated animals, why do we need to domesticate more? Is there some sort of meerkat crisis I don't know about?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Until we learn to correctly look after animals that have been domesticated for god knows how long, i dont think we should even contemplate keeping exotics such as this.

Even after decades and decades, we still keep a social animal such as the rabbit in solitary confinement. What chance does a meerkat stand with this sort of attitude towards pet keeping?
There may be a small percentage of people that could keep them suffciently, but imo, the vast majority would suffer greatly in the hands off il leducated, and ill equipped owners.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> Ahh but we live in an 'I want' society so people who buy them as single 'pets' kid themselves that they are happy and content.


Very true, people only think about themselves not whats best for the animal.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Mmmm think nature will conclude that is ********   I wonder why they live in a unit...
> 
> Besides we have enough domesticated animals, why do we need to domesticate more? Is there some sort of meerkat crisis I don't know about?


lol @ meerkat crisis
I think Compare the Market should channel some of their no doubt sizeable profits into meerkat welfare in their natural habitat & an ad campaign about the unsuitablity of meerkats as pets


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> lol @ meerkat crisis
> I think Compare the Market should channel some of their no doubt sizeable profits into meerkat welfare in their natural habitat & an ad campaign about the unsuitablity of meerkats as pets


I agree totally. Maybe they should also put at the end of their adverts that real Meerkats do not talk and that they do not make good pets! How anyone can equate the real Meerkat with the puppet one is beyond me. I love the adverts but they do not make me want to get a meerkat? Funny that!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

surely this is a joke!

Preloved | meerkats for sale for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CarolineH said:


> I agree totally. Maybe they should also put at the end of their adverts that real Meerkats do not talk and that they do not make good pets! How anyone can equate the real Meerkat with the puppet one is beyond me. I love the adverts but they do not make me want to get a meerkat? Funny that!


Havent seen the ads been here and all  but I am sure if a bloke liked a tampax ad he aint gonna go get a packet  In reality he dont need them anymore then we need meercats as pets :lol:......................ok apologise for that weird post its past my bedtime my brain has stalled


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> I agree totally. Maybe they should also put at the end of their adverts that real Meerkats do not talk and that they do not make good pets! How anyone can equate the real Meerkat with the puppet one is beyond me. I love the adverts but they do not make me want to get a meerkat? Funny that!


They must be so disappointed that real meerkats don't really wear little smoking jackets



Starlite said:


> surely this is a joke!
> 
> Preloved | meerkats for sale for sale in Manchester, Lancashire, UK


Possibly, but who knows, if they are genuine then the advertiser is probably drooling at the thought of raking in £3000


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Havent seen the ads been here and all  but I am sure if a bloke liked a tampax ad he aint gonna go get a packet  In reality he dont need them anymore then we need meercats as pets :lol:......................ok apologise for that weird post its past my bedtime my brain has stalled


Home page | Compare the Meerkat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll all for them being kept in suitable enclosures, in groups, with the proper diet and stimulation by owners who realise that they are cuddly pets and can be dangerous. Don't they self-mutilate if kept on their own?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Havent seen the ads been here and all  but I am sure if a bloke liked a tampax ad he aint gonna go get a packet  In reality he dont need them anymore then we need meercats as pets :lol:......................ok apologise for that weird post its past my bedtime my brain has stalled


Yeah but Tampax aren't cute, meerkats are


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Home page | Compare the Meerkat


thanks  Some peeps need a reality check aye 



simplysardonic said:


> Yeah but Tampax aren't cute, meerkats are


yeah must admit I dont find tampons very fetching


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> thanks  Some peeps need a reality check aye
> 
> yeah must admit I dont find tampons very fetching


Do you? I was disappointed, I threw a stick for mine & it just sat there:lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Do you? I was disappointed, I threw a stick for mine & it just sat there:lol:


aw maybe it would have preferred to play with the string :lol:


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

By excluding any species from captivity you could be condemning them to extinction. Recent news reports have reported there has been a steep acceleration in species which have become extinct.

How do you seek to protect a species by excluding it from an environment?
Captive or otherwise. Captivity is an environment too. We just have to make sure they are care for correctly. Not all species kept in captivity are pets. I wouldn't consider Meerkats to be pets.

I spent six months in Mauritius training Mauritius Kestrels for the tourist to see. There is less than 2% of the natural forest left. Man has stolen over 98% of the environment and he's still not happy.

Captivity may be the only environment left to them.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Paul Dunham said:


> Captivity may be the only environment left to them.


True but that does not mean that we should be taking them into our homes as pets. After all, Orang Utans and Pandas are endangered as is the Amur Leopard but we don't have those as pets and neither should we! Meerkats should be kept in large colonies, in large enclosures by people who have the animals best interests at heart - not by pet owners in a rabbit hutch or indoor cage.


----------

